# Can't cope anymore- does anyone have these symptoms?



## stanleyrhiannon (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi all, I am new to the site and would like to try and get some help or see if anyone has the same symptoms as me..

I am 20 years old and have suffered with IBS for the best part of 3 years and over this time it has gradually got worse. It is so bad now that I can hardly go out unless I can sit down and even then I still feel uncomfortable.

The main symptom I have is severe trapped wind, it builds up constantly and I am always in discomfort. I am able to release some wind sometimes but there is so much of it trapped that it hardly makes any difference. I occasionally have diarrhoea which will make me feel slightly better but not for long and then it will build up again over a number of days getting gradually worse. I thought that some foods triggered it such as onions, peas, sweetcorn so I avoid them but my symptoms seem just as bad whatever I eat. I have tried the low FODMAP diet and that didn't help much. I have tried everything the GPs have given me and also things I have read about and tried myself, none help and some even made it worse. The trapped wind/discomfort seems to get worse every time I eat even when I have something extremely plain. Sometimes it gets so badly trapped that I feel physically sick and/or in pain.

I also get extreme bloating every day, I look pregnant so can never wear anything tight-fitting anymore, my stomach feels pushed to the point of explosion. This is really ruining my life and I worry for my future as I already struggle to go out, make plans anymore. My boyfriend is very understanding but I worry that it will put a strain on our relationship also with my friends. 

Does anyone have similar symptoms to this? If so how do you deal with it? I have looked on this forum but can't find anything that sounds like this to this severity.

Thank you


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so very sorry for all your bloating and pain. extreme bloating like that is miserable.

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth. one of the symptoms of sibo is bloating.

http://www.siboinfo.com/

ask your doc about all this. if your GP isn't familiar with SIBO, ask your gastroenterologist. good luck. take good care.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I have SIBO-C, and your symptoms sound very similar to mine. In addition to low FODMAP, I avoid dairy and gluten and take Miralax daily. I still experience some of the symptoms, but it's nowhere near as bad as it was when I wasn't on a restrictive diet. I recommend getting tested for SIBO.


----------



## katiegeorge (Jan 28, 2017)

Really can relate. I have had numerous problems for the last 30+years with my bowels. Mostly trapped air/feces and realIy painful BM's. Have been diagnosed with IBS but I do not have IBS. They could never figure out what's wrong. I have had every test known to man. Anyway...I have finally come up with an unbeleivebla cure or at least something that helps tremendously until I finally have exploratory surgery in a few weeks. When Goldie Hahn turned 70 in an interview with her she said that she drank her 'green juice' every day. I always felt so awful before and after a BM, really sick everyday..very painful. I deided to try 'green juice' even though I don't suffer from constipation. I finally settled on Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness. I drink some, about 3 oz or so soon a when I get up, before//after meals, even between but don't really drink more than about 10oz a day. I started out slow becaue I wasn't sure what kind of reaction I was going to have. Well it's miraculous. It just makes it all come out almost effortlessly...not diarrhea just easy and mostly pain free Also helps to evacuate more of the bowel. I still don't always evacuate oompletely. Here is a tip...lean all the way forward (while you're on the toilet) with your chest down you shouldn't have to push real hard if you do stop and wait for the bowel to move. You may need to stand up and walk around this usually I usually have to lay down for a period of time after the first 'round'. Always super nauseated, stomach cramps then sever pain when the BM moves through. Of course, been told by every GYN and GI doc that ther's nothing wrong with me. I do have pelvic floor prolapse but had most of my problems before that. Finally had the courage to go to another GYN at the urging of 2 of my doctors.. WOW I wasn't there 10 minutes until he said 'well I'm going to go in there with a scope a look around to see what's happening. A real doctor! Didn't mean to go on so much but I have had a lot of experience with this problem. Hope this helps. Told the Doctor about the green juice and he said keep drinking it whatever you do if it's working this good. I drink it everyday and I only drink Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness. It's sweet and tastes pretty good. I'll drink this for the rest of my life. I think it would really help people with constipation because it just works so good that I am truly amazed. Hope this helps it really changed my whole life. I'm not on the bathroom floor every morning trying to get through my daily excruciating bowel movement. LUV,...good luck...I really sympathize with you.


----------

